# NF Newsletter - June Edition



## baconbits (Jun 8, 2017)

​*Intro:*
Periodically we'll be releasing a forum newsletter to discuss the_ latest news_ and changes on NF. The goal with this is to open more channels of communication between the staff and the rest of the community.

Go to* Issue 1*→
Go to *official navigation*→​
*XENFORO/SITE/MBXX RELATED NEWS*

Due to an increased amount of copyright takedown requests, our server administrator decided to block several domains.  The majority of these domains are connected to popular unlicensed streaming or manga scan sites. Chances are more domains will be affected in the future.
Check out May's NF Activity Data .
*SECTION NEWS*

*Akihabara News*

@Weiss won ningen of the month in the DB section
Due to a lack of nominations, manga of the month and anime of the month were suspended during the month of May
*Downtown News*

The University section from the Cafe is being moved to the Konoha Country Club.
The Konoha Country Club is adding a Beauty section. 
See this for a discussion on the future of the Chatterbox.
*Konoha Library News*

The topic of this banner contest is "team spirit", which focuses on Team 7.  The deadline is June 12th.  Just pick a manga panel with Kakashi, Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura and add a pinch of your inspiration.

_To find out more click on the link:_



*Hidden village of Art News*

Summer Set Exchange
Spring Cannon Pairings Drawing Contest
The Hidden Village of Art has launched a Summer Set Exchange.  It works in a similar way to Secret Santa. People sign up and they get randomized targets. After signing up and receiving your target, you will have to work on a set as a present for your target.  See this link for details: _*.*_

Hidden Village of Art has also launched a new contest related to Naruto:

_Love_ and _Spring_ are in the air.  The forums have a long history with Naruto pairings, so why not pick up on that topic and use that as an inspiration to create art?  That's where this idea came from.  We've created a contest where members can draw pairings from the Naruto canon and take a short trip to one of the most controversial topics on the forums for years.

If this contest works we'll create more contests like it.

In addition to the usual awards, medals were specially created by @Kitsune  for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place.  A certificate of participation will also be given to all participants.  We hope that whether you're an artist or a voter we can count on your participation: 

Also check out the new art pimp rating.  Use this rating to thank all art contributors in the section.

*Outskirts News*

University Subsection (formerly in the Cafe) moved to the KCC.
@baconbits & @mr_shadow are working on a revitalization plan for the Cafe.  Expect to see a new thread and a request for your ideas in the next couple weeks.

Mafia News: @Didi has just started the championship contest.  @Law will give us a recap once its all over.  Stay tuned for details.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Rohan (Jun 10, 2017)

Very Informative.


----------

